

Release the kraken – 2,000 years of tall tales - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/01/release-the-kraken-2000-years-of-tall-tales-and-a-smattering-of-truth/

======
balsam
We should start a fund for any biologists who can make giant squid taste at
least as good as trivial squid. There have been many jokes about how tasty
these are. I once tried raw squid at a Japanese restaurant, against the
owner's advice. The dominant flavor was ammonia (which they use for buoyancy).
It seems from these tales, their giant cousins would taste even worse.

<http://io9.com/5800495/architeuthis-on-ice> "When Roper handed his hot-off-
the-grill delicacy around to the dinner guests, it turned out that he was the
only diner willing to partake. He didn't eat much. Architeuthis flesh tasted
like ammonia, something like floor cleaner, perhaps, he declared. Since his
experiment, other scientists had concurred with Roper's "floor cleaner"
finding."

